# 25-35 Brass or Ammo?



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find some 25-35 brass or ammo for my old Winny 94? I can reload, but am having difficulty even finding cases.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Check Midway USA 
Brass-- http://www.midwayusa.com/product/1390109095/winchester-reloading-brass-25-35-wcf
Ammo---http://www.midwayusa.com/product/2900440933/winchester-super-x-ammunition-25-35-wcf-117-grain-soft-point


----------



## J23 (Mar 9, 2010)

In a pinch, pick yourself up some Redding/Imperial Sizing Die Wax, lube up some 30-30 cases (inside neck and out,) and you can neck them down to 25-35 wcf.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Both brass and loaded ammo are for sale on gunbroker . com

Not cheap though.....


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Bow-Man

On CMP web site --- The guy has Five boxes at $35 a box.
I shot the guy an E-mail yesterday ---- He still has them.

A bit pricy, but hard to find.
http://forums.thecmp.org/showthread.php?t=132296


----------

